# one happy hunter!



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

6x6 got him last saturday. scored 162 could be a few points higher or lower given that it was scored by myself and a friend. he was pretty young figured to be only 3.5 to 4 yrs old. anyway i was pretty happy!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Awesome :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i love those type of racks. great buck :thumb:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Great job. Congrats!!


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Great buck!! Congrats!

But Pee wee Herman called. he wants his bike back.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice. I have always wanted one over 150, but I have to get over this predator instinct and stop shooting the 140's.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> Nice. I have always wanted one over 150, but I have to get over this predator instinct and stop shooting the 140's.


you got the same ailment as me :rollin:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Outstanding, congrats on that bruiser! A perfect rack, not one broken tine. The Spirit Of The Wild was definitely smiling on you... :beer:

My lifetime deer hunting goal has been to break 160. I've been hunting deer for 40 years this season, and haven't done it yet. Thought I finally did it this year, but in the thrill of the moment & getting onto dark recvovery, my initial guess was way high.

Plainsman, I'm the same as you, I can pass until I start guessing 140, then my resolve disolves. But think about that for a minute, we live in a state where we can do this. There are a lot of places where a guy will never see a 140 in his lifetime.
ND is flippin' great!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wingaddict said:


> Great buck!! Congrats!
> 
> But Pee wee Herman called. he wants his bike back.


haha i love this one b/c it is not my bike. It is owned by 31 year old man married with a little boy. he is on this site i hope he sees this comment. what you can't see is the elvis insignia on the sides! :lol:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

NIce Deer!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice deer,,,,


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

That's a beauty right there..... Looks bigger than 160 to me. ????


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

rescore it when i get back from the taxidermist. I think we may have mismeasured according to a few other people.


----------



## pre-war (Mar 24, 2010)

That is dandy! Now comes the long wait to get him back from the taxidermist. I hope you took lots of pictures cause you're going to need em. Congratulations.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Congrats buddy...

That is a monster... now tell the rest of the story. :wink:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow!!! :beer: :beer:

Must be the weight loss let you chase that bad boy down. oke:

Too me that would be a deer of a lifetime. Anything over 140 and I would be freaking!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Awesome buck!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

tatonka said:


> That's a beauty right there..... Looks bigger than 160 to me. ????


x2

Congrats Norm.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

carl is right here is the story behind the buck an both of them pictured below

kinda a long story. got him friday morning. was hunting thursday night and had another monster come out chasing a doe. lined up the shot and missed...2x at 100 yds. i was sick i couldn't sleep at all that night. I went to the exact same spot friday morning and did not see sh*t right away. I had been walking out where i missed the monster thursday and i thought i had scared everthing away. anyway waited until about 8am and deer started to show saw 3 little bucks and finally the big boy in the pic walked out. i was pretty relaxed on the shot b/c i ranged him at 335yds. i didn't know if he would get closer so i thought what the heck. aimed high and let er fly. i watched him go down like a ton of bricks in my scope. i know he was big but i was even shaking when i got up to him.

but this is not the end of the story. when i was walking up to him i look into the land that is leased to the south and guess who i see, the beast i missed the night before. I tell my buddy about it. he goes out there that night and shoots the 5x5 that i missed the night before. it was an awesome hunt. they are both beasts mine has the other one beat only because it has the extra points. mine scored 162net 172 gross. had a big deduction on the main beams. the 5x5 scored 155


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Haha could be I have never shot a deer that far away before. 104lbs and counting.



deacon said:


> Wow!!! :beer: :beer:
> 
> Must be the weight loss let you chase that bad boy down. oke:
> 
> Too me that would be a deer of a lifetime. Anything over 140 and I would be freaking!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

WOW those are both awsome bucks and looks like they are brothers! Got great tine length genetics in that area!

Congrats to both of you!


----------

